# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Inflation

## 89coupe

Post what you have noticed with rising inflation.

I bought some ground hamburger yesterday.

Price has doubled.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Post what you have noticed with rising inflation.
> 
> I bought some ground hamburger yesterday.
> 
> Price has doubled.



He said ground hamburger. But yes thats fucking stupid

----------


## max_boost



----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought we already had a subtle flex thread. Fucking hamburger my ass.

----------


## killramos

I agree on cars. Absolute builder grade stuff going for fuck you prices.

I’d say in general inflation is very real for eating out, at least 25% higher across the board compared to a couple years ago.

----------


## ercchry

$20 for greenfish rolls… then the next day saw $20 for dynamite rolls at OJ’s… greenfish rolls felt like a deal after that

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

https://awcoupon.ca hasn't had real coupons for a long stretch, RIP 2 breakfast meals for $9.99

----------


## vengie

Kind of a silly thread. 

The answer is everything. Everything is terribly inflated.

----------


## SKR

> Fucking hamburger my ass.



Art room quotes.

----------


## davidI

Is this the Inflation Micropenis thread?

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...ATHREAD/page11

----------


## Buster

> Is this the Inflation Micropenis thread?
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...ATHREAD/page11



89coupe just needs to remember: any good idea he has had in the past or will have in the future will already have been thought of by me.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Everyone knows the most quality burger is made out of ground chuck. With a mild pork blend, if you're not Jewish.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's right there in the Inflation Subforum!

----------


## Darell_n

> Everyone knows the most quality burger is made out of ground chuck. With a mild pork blend, if you're not Jewish.



Horse is better, with a little pork to give it some moisture. For realz.

----------


## max_boost

> 89coupe just needs to remember: any good idea he has had in the past or will have in the future will already have been thought of by me.



Dang 89coupe kinda like toretto, he’s jacked, he’s got family, fast cars and gotta deal with busters  :Big Grin:

----------


## Buster

> Dang 89coupe kinda like toretto, he’s jacked, he’s got family, fast cars and gotta deal with busters



Ah... bit the peak of the mountain isn't those things. The peak of the mountain is not needing the validation of others.

----------


## SJW

> Ah... bit the peak of the mountain isn't those things. The peak of the mountain is not needing the validation of others.



So facebook and insta?

----------


## SilverRex

I am sure those that care noticed this as well, but lego has increased their price on 1/3 of their sets last month. Mostly towards sets that cater to adults. I am a lego collector and while it is nice to know that a lot of my unopened sets I have suddenly receives a 30% price jumps, I guess my lego hunting days are over. staring at 299, 499 or even 1049.99 price tags are just ridiculous. Even deals at Costco isn't what they were years ago.

----------


## killramos

> So facebook and insta?



Needing beyond’s validation is no different

----------


## max_boost

89coupe is not beyond validated yet he doesn’t even have a custom user title lol

----------


## SJW

> Needing beyond’s validation is no different



Thank you for correcting me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thank you for correcting me.



Does that make _you_ feel validated?

----------


## SJW

> Does that make _you_ feel validated?



Yes. I can now proceed with my day.

----------


## Buster

> Needing beyond’s validation is no different



I think it's easy to pick out the people that need validation.

----------


## max_boost

> I think it's easy to pick out the people that need validation.



How do you pick them out?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> How do you pick them out?



 :ROFL!:

----------


## vengie

Pretty fitting for this thread I think.

----------


## Brent.ff

gas tax is going partially away pretty quick here.. get your tanks filled!

----------


## Xtrema

> 



Was impressed neighbor moved their house for $800K in 2 weeks.




> gas tax is going partially away pretty quick here.. get your tanks filled!



Only 4.5c. With election looming, AB gov will probably keep increase slow or keep absorbing energy cost to minimize bad press.

----------


## vengie

"Should have only taken 2 days with a competent realtor" - 89coupe probably

----------


## SJW

Catfish
-
Lawyers
-
Realtors

----------


## Buster

> "Should have only taken 2 days with a competent realtor" - 89coupe probably



"Your Realtor did not list your house sufficiently under market value." - 89coupe

----------


## suntan

Builder grade crap!

----------


## ZenOps

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/why-are-t...7-kg-1.6218119

Premium chicken breasts from Galen.

----------

